# New Catfish regulations for Hoover



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Lorraine Winters (WSM) passed along the news of the finalization of new Hoover regulations that on October 18th the Ohio Wildlife Council approved for catfish at Hoover: “Reducing the bag limit to four (4) in the aggregate for channel and blue catfish harvested from Hoover Reservoir. Additionally, in an effort to develop and promote a trophy catfish fishery, anglers harvesting channel and blue catfish from Hoover Reservoir will be limited to taking only three (3) fish less than 18” and one (1) fish 28 inches or larger.”

Long Barbels


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

While I think the Regulations are awesome, and will help make Hoover a trophy-class lake, I sure hope they put up signs all over the Reservoir advertising the restrictions. If not you're going to have all kinds of weekend-warrior types getting ticketed for keeping fish that are legal on 95% of Central Ohio's waterways.

I know, I know, they should read the rules and regulations booklet. That said, this rule is so off-from-the-norm I think it's only fair to go out of the way and provide public notification across the lake.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

No at all thrilled with Hoover potentially earning a reputation as a trophy catfish lake.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> While I think the Regulations are awesome, and will help make Hoover a trophy-class lake, I sure hope they put up signs all over the Reservoir advertising the restrictions. If not you're going to have all kinds of weekend-warrior types getting ticketed for keeping fish that are legal on 95% of Central Ohio's waterways.
> 
> I know, I know, they should read the rules and regulations booklet. That said, this rule is so off-from-the-norm I think it's only fair to go out of the way and provide public notification on across the lake.


Sad thing is there won't be anyone to ticket them...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiparianRanger said:


> No at all thrilled with Hoover potentially earning a reputation as a trophy catfish lake.


It kind of already has that Reputation...

That said, I can see why the Hoover regulars would be opposed to the publicity. But the fact of the matter is Hoover has the potential to really, really become something special 10 - 20 years down the road if it's managed right. We're talking Ohio-River class Blue's in Central Ohio. That's cool stuff. 

Crowd-wise? You still have the 9.9 rule. Most boat anglers hate that rule, and avoid Hoover like the plague no matter how good the Fishing. Without the 9.9 rule? Yea, I could see that place getting crazy.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Sad thing is there won't be anyone to ticket them...


I bet the DNR will be all over it: It's going to be a huge money-maker for them as Channel Catfish are one of the most, if not THE most heavily targeted species by meathunters. You know how many people are going to get nailed for violations, even with signs up?

Meathunters string Channels up (lawfully) by the dozens at most every Central Ohio waterway - there's bag no limit. You better believe they're going to do the same at Hoover, even with signs. That group doesn't care about laws, and they're the most common group on the water.

DNR will be all over it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> No at all thrilled with Hoover potentially earning a reputation as a trophy catfish lake.


Why not?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Sad thing is there won't be anyone to ticket them...


There's often two ranger trucks in the dam parking lot, many times sitting there idling. Are these officials not authorized to ticket? 



acklac7 said:


> It kind of already has that Reputation...
> 
> That said, I can see why the Hoover regulars would be opposed to the publicity. But the fact of the matter is Hoover has the potential to really, really become something special 10 - 20 years down the road if it's managed right. We're talking Ohio-River class Blue's in Central Ohio. That's cool stuff.
> 
> Crowd-wise? You still have the 9.9 rule. Most boat anglers hate that rule, and avoid Hoover like the plague no matter how good the Fishing. Without the 9.9 rule? Yea, I could see that place getting crazy.


Boaters are not the primary concern. 



Saugeyefisher said:


> Why not?


Hope this does not devolve into a flame-fest but the link below provides some context. As a regular volunteer for the annual Hoover cleanup I doubt the hundreds of yards of 80 lb. braid, Coleman fuel canisters, and stink bait packages are predominantly left behind by those targeting black bass. Obviously not all bass anglers are Eagle Scouts but from a probability perspective you get my point, certain styles of fishing lend themselves to introducing more foreign materials to the waterways than others. 

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/smothers-rd-bridge-hoover.316403/


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

Ohio river sucks for bluecats. Commercial fishing killed that .. Nothing like it used to be.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope thats something i didnt think of,good point.
For me it seams to be a seasonal thing,or even species availability. 
But like now-march along the banks i see more empty huskie jerk packs,twister tail packs an other saugeye type lure packs littered along the shore. Then the first nice warm up in spring i start seeing more empty crappie/panfish type lure packs along the banks mixed in with worm an liver containers. Then comes june an the majority of trash turns into mostly chicken liver containers,worm containers,catfish charlie tubs etc. 
Imo its more the "weekend warriors" that are not passionate about the sport leaving there trash behind. And more the meat-hunters out for meat and thats it.
Most guys paasionate about chasing trophey cats are not useing chicken livers or catfish charlie,and will be more responsible than the meathunting weekend warrior. 
I will probobly never get into chaseing cat fish on hoover. But really like the idea of having a lake so near bye with the potential to produce 50#+ fish. And the thought of tieing into a big blue why messing around in the creeks is pretty cool to....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> There's often two ranger trucks in the dam parking lot, many times sitting there idling. Are these officials not authorized to ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I understand they are just division of watercraft who work for the city of columbus...and odnr will not be all over this...I fish Hoover all the time (about 12 years now) and have not been checked once...I've seen their truck in the lot but I believe they are there doing other things...even seen them on the ramp and not two words were said to any boaters coming in or going out...its not gonna change because a new restriction comes out IMO...sportsmen are expected to know the rules and regs...


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

So you cant keep nothing between 18 and 28?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but I was wondering if the introduction of blues, in particular if they get big, could hurt the black bass population by outcompeting them?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I was wondering if the introduction of blues, in particular if they get big, could hurt the black bass population by outcompeting them?


More like by eating them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> So you cant keep nothing between 18 and 28?


That's the way I understand it...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I was wondering if the introduction of blues, in particular if they get big, could hurt the black bass population by outcompeting them?


Its not "if" they get big,bit rather when they get big. And imo,no it will not effect the bass populations in a negative way. 
These 2 species co-exist it tons of lake/rivers in the south. 
And dont really use the same habitat either.
A lot of guts say that muskie stocking hurts bass populations,i dis-agree with that as well......

I beleive there is more then enough bait in hoover to go around. From shad to crappie to bluegill to baby carp,minnows,chubs,shiners,crawfish.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Big Blue Cat's will gorge on the abundance of Crappie. Bass will be fine.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

There's always a give and take in fisheries. I would say though that the southern reservoirs would be an example that you can have great bass trophy blues and good crappie fishing in the same lake. I would say though that I think they will can the saugeye stocking at Hoover. Their "lack of success" in recent years plus this new blue cat venture my guess is that's where we are heading.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jray said:


> There's always a give and take in fisheries. I would say though that the southern reservoirs would be an example that you can have great bass trophy blues and good crappie fishing in the same lake. I would say though that I think they will can the saugeye stocking at Hoover. Their "lack of success" in recent years plus this new blue cat venture my guess is that's where we are heading.


No way. Hoover produces some amazing Saugeye, always has, always will. They just messed up with the Fry deal; they'll fix it and continue the program.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> Big Blue Cat's will gorge on the abundance of Crappie. Bass will be fine.


I hope you're right on this. That lake is polluted with crappie. I read somewhere that's why they think the saugeye fry aren't taking in Hoover- the crappie are feeding on them. I don't particularly target saugeye though I'm peeved at marking fish on my quest for bass only to hook into these damn "lake rabbits". As far as I'm concerned good riddance if the blues munch on them


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> From what I understand they are just division of watercraft who work for the city of columbus...and odnr will not be all over this...I fish Hoover all the time (about 12 years now) and have not been checked once...I've seen their truck in the lot but I believe they are there doing other things...even seen them on the ramp and not two words were said to any boaters coming in or going out...its not gonna change because a new restriction comes out IMO...sportsmen are expected to know the rules and regs...


Interesting story as it pertains to "Doing other things"

So im Fishing below Griggs, right? Two DNR Officers come down, walk right past me, then proceed to start other checking other anglers ID's / Bag limits. I found that really, really strange. Why didn't they check me? I mean I was the first person they passed? I was right there and they didn't even bother?

The two officers proceeded to write several tickets to several different people for various offenses; an entire group of anglers actually got removed from the Spillway. Then, after all was said and done, they whistled for me to come over and show my license.

Then it dawned on me: The DNR profiles anglers, they have an idea who is most likely to commit crimes, and who is most likely to follow the rules to a "T". They took one look at me, realized I was legit, then immediately proceeded to question more "suspect" anglers. Wouldn't you know it their suspicions were correct.

Moral of the Story: Don't Judge the DNR on whether they check you (or others) for violations. Those guys know what they're doing. They're most likely not going to bother with anglers they know to be reputable or suspect to be reputable. Good call on their part IMO.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Interesting story as it pertains to "Doing other things"
> 
> So im Fishing below Griggs, right? Two DNR Officers come down, walk right past me, then proceed to start other checking other anglers ID's / Bag limits. I found that really, really strange. Why didn't they check me? I mean I was the first person they passed? I was right there and they didn't even bother?
> 
> ...


By doing other thing's I meant exactly that...these guys weren't there to check people...its always been 3, 4 or 5 officers going out in a bigger DNR boat...not sure if it has to do with training, shocking or what...but it wasn't to check people...it was quite obvious...and it's been this way every time I've seen them there...which is few and far between...thats all I'm saying...anglers need to see people being checked...which they aren't...at least from what I've seen.
On a side note, it would be interesting to hear people chime in and see if they've ever been checked on Hoover by the ODNR...spillways are where you will have the most easily attainable violations...especially when they are busy.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive never been checked on hoover. An ice fished it quite a bit in my life


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

acklac7 said:


> Interesting story as it pertains to "Doing other things"
> 
> So im Fishing below Griggs, right? Two DNR Officers come down, walk right past me, then proceed to start other checking other anglers ID's / Bag limits. I found that really, really strange. Why didn't they check me? I mean I was the first person they passed? I was right there and they didn't even bother?
> 
> ...


Profiling is nothing more than relying on mental shortcuts, technically referred to as heuristics, that allow our brains to quickly process a large amount of information and was a key contributor to the survival and evolution of the human species. The first humans that emigrated out of the African savanna to say India were likely not familiar with a tiger. But seeing one from afar they probably thought "Large, powerful creature with big teeth? Check. Big claws? Check. You know, that looks a lot like those lions back home that ate Uncle Bobo, we better keep a distance." 

My guess is that DNR officer glanced at you and saw - Korkers? Check. Simms guide series waders? Check. Stradic St. Croix combo? Check - and correctly assumed the $19 for a license is a pittance relative to the $1,000 in gear you had on your person. It's either that or you got a freebie for all your pro bono work building fish habitats in the river over the years


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> By doing other thing's I meant exactly that...these guys weren't there to check people...its always been 3, 4 or 5 officers going out in a bigger DNR boat...not sure if it has to do with training, shocking or what...but it wasn't to check people...it was quite obvious...and it's been this way every time I've seen them there...which is few and far between...thats all I'm saying...anglers need to see people being checked...which they aren't...at least from what I've seen.
> On a side note, it would be interesting to hear people chime in and see if they've ever been checked on Hoover by the ODNR...spillways are where you will have the most easily attainable violations...especially when they are busy.


Never been approached ever regardless of the body of water. However the post immediately above this one may explain why. This isn't to suggest DoW doesn't check. I know several people who have been "carded" over the years.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

RiparianRanger said:


> Profiling is nothing more than relying on mental shortcuts, technically referred to as heuristics, that allow our brains to quickly process a large amount of information and was a key contributor to the survival and evolution of the human species. The first humans that emigrated out of the African savanna to say India were likely not familiar with a tiger. But seeing one from afar they probably thought "Large, powerful creature with big teeth? Check. Big claws? Check. You know, that looks a lot like those lions back home that ate Uncle Bobo, we better keep a distance."
> 
> My guess is that DNR officer glanced at you and saw - Korkers? Check. Simms guide series waders? Check. Stradic St. Croix combo? Check - and correctly assumed the $19 for a license is a pittance relative to the $1,000 in gear you had on your person. It's either that or you got a freebie for all your pro bono work building fish habitats in the river over the years


But they still checked him...I'm not saying they don't check anglers either...myself, I've never been checked...doesnt matter what body of water...and I know there's a shortage of officers for what they have to cover...you can't base your assumptions on how someone appears...thats for behavioral detection officers...and 9 times out of 10 they are wrong anyway.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> No way. Hoover produces some amazing Saugeye, always has, always will. They just messed up with the Fry deal; they'll fix it and continue the program.


Overall, I agree with you. But every time I run into the fisheries guys tagging or shocking or whatever I pump them for info. When the subject turns to Hoover they seem to get very dismal. The impression I got is they are essentially starting over trying a few stockings and that will decide hoover's future. I think we could have said your statement about Delaware.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> Interesting story as it pertains to "Doing other things"
> 
> So im Fishing below Griggs, right? Two DNR Officers come down, walk right past me, then proceed to start other checking other anglers ID's / Bag limits. I found that really, really strange. Why didn't they check me? I mean I was the first person they passed? I was right there and they didn't even bother?
> 
> ...


Was it profiling or that the GW’S were watching from a distance undetected and seen violations happening? Probably more likely they were watching everyone.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

You never know when you are going to be checked. Two times stand out in my mind where I was shocked to get checked. One time was around 2 am at salt fork all the way out in the woods, two wardens managed to find us and check our license and gear (and witnessed us catch a big channel). The other was a alum also late at night and I hadn't seen another angler all evening. The warden must have walked at least 3/4 of a mile to check me. I welcome the presence of the wardens, I have never had a bad experience, usually some good conversation after everything checks out. I wouldn't be surprised if they are on Hoover as others have said this is an uncommon regulation.


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Sad thing is there won't be anyone to ticket them...


Except for the officer in the center console that likes to take it 60 around the lake.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

shilty said:


> Except for the officer in the center console that likes to take it 60 around the lake.


They are only watercraft...it is my understanding they have nothing to do with fish...I've actually been checked by them before...they just check to make sure your boat is legal and that you have the legal supplies aboard it...and yes I've seen them flying up and down the lake...


----------



## Shannon chapman (Jan 7, 2017)

I THINK THIS IS A GREAT IDEA.AND YES SIGNS DO NEED TO BE POSTED.WAY TO MANY PEOPLE KEEPING SMALL FISH THIS SHOULD BE FOR ALL LAKES IN OHIO.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

There are also division of watershed protection rangers that patrol Columbus waterways and their responsibility is not fishing violations, although they can make the call if they see something. You may mistake them for ODNR guys & thus the "not doing anything" in that regard.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I once got checked twice in the same day by the same Warden. I got checked in one spot, the fish weren't biting so I changed spots. The same Warden approached me and we both started laughing. He said he still had to check me even though he did so less than an hour earlier.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Interesting story as it pertains to "Doing other things"
> 
> So im Fishing below Griggs, right? Two DNR Officers come down, walk right past me, then proceed to start other checking other anglers ID's / Bag limits. I found that really, really strange. Why didn't they check me? I mean I was the first person they passed? I was right there and they didn't even bother?
> 
> ...


I would say they had been near by watching the goings on for a bit and saw the other group commit vilolations and therefore went after them to strike while the iron was hot. Then moved to you as you were there.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree the first action we don't notice by the GW is likely watching the fishermen present from a long distance. We likely do not see law enforcement as much as they have observed us. Second is shared information of past arrests and ticketed persons knowing the equipment used by those past violators apprehended as a clue to who to check first before they dump their undersized catch. 
Profiling has become an ugly word. In the woods I see a movement, the movement becomes a shape, the shape became a profile, that is a deer. If natures predators waited until their target walked up and shakes hands with them they would starve. 
I'm OK with being checked for catch or proper license by officers. The second license check seems unusual once the GW recognized you from a previous encounter. Imho


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just my two cents for what it is worth but I think the blues in time will have an impact on other fish species at hoover . I feel the number and size of the musky have really changed the way alum fishes as well . I have fished both lakes for many many years and the bass fishing at alum has changed through the years as the population and size of musky has increased . I don't know enough to say the bass are being eaten or they have too much competition for food but I do know we don't catch them in the numbers or locations any where near as often as we did before the musky took hold . I truly feel in time the blues will have the same impact on hoover .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gundog1970 said:


> Just my two cents for what it is worth but I think the blues in time will have an impact on other fish species at hoover . I feel the number and size of the musky have really changed the way alum fishes as well . I have fished both lakes for many many years and the bass fishing at alum has changed through the years as the population and size of musky has increased . I don't know enough to say the bass are being eaten or they have too much competition for food but I do know we don't catch them in the numbers or locations any where near as often as we did before the musky took hold . I truly feel in time the blues will have the same impact on hoover .


Man ,alums littered with bass. An the muskie have been big in alum for 20/30 years. Back in the 90's it was stocked with some adult fish taken from hargus...


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

... sounds like any future cat tourneys on Hoover will be limited to biggest single fish.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow lots going on in this post id like to say ive done alot of types of fishing n i think it is awesome with the blues sucess. Also like the cat regs. I dont personal target them these days often but i intend to target these blues got my first this season >>accident n i am confident with the unbelievable shad and crappie pops in this lake blues will not hurt anyones sport chances and only cull juvenile sports in small numbers leaving us the best to catch... i have seen real game wardens check anglers at hoover just bank fish on a holiday although all serious anglers wish there were more... imo anglers have seen a decline in eyes but you gotta let one of two things happen a. State gives up on fry and goes back to bigger stockling or b. let these fry grow up n see what this girls research proves.. understand when it comes to powers that be budget is an issue and the effectiveness of the stocking may not always allign with us anglers getting to catch the size n numbers of eyes we desire....i know one thing for sure i seen a very large specimen 26" or larger this year along with several nice ones n the guy didnt advertise...so just saying these fish are there and everyone dont always know they are caught ... these eyes are smart at times n i see alot of experieced trollers give em thier best pressures day in n day out... and saugeyefisher im an ice hound n always wondered if anyone got out on hoover like to hit that up remember me if we get ice


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

There have been numerous Blue Catfish in the 20-30 lb range that have been caught this year from Hoover. Blues will not hurt Hoover's fishery, in fact they will boost it. Flatheads have been present in Hoover since the reservoir's creation, and yet the fishery has thrived...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know... big catfish can be pretty indiscriminate about what they eat and I doubt flatheads were ever stocked to the same degree that these blues are. Just like alot of fish like to eat perch, I figure an unsuspecting saugeye would be a tasty snack for a 20 lb plus catfish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

gamefish are typically too fast for catfish to eat with any regularity, carp and suckers and shad are the majority of what they eat. just like bass


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know if Columbus has a part in policing the fisheries. I do know that the management of the reservoirs is: Columbus > Department of Public Utilities > Division of Water > Watershed Management. They manage the lands around the drinking-water reservoirs - Hoover, Oshay and Griggs.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

FOSR said:


> I don't know if Columbus has a part in policing the fisheries.


Did you mean managing or policing? Policing, yes. Managing, no. Fisherie is ODNR.

Long Barbels


----------



## Big Joe 5254 (Oct 23, 2021)

Longbarbels said:


> Lorraine Winters (WSM) passed along the news of the finalization of new Hoover regulations that on October 18th the Ohio Wildlife Council approved for catfish at Hoover: “Reducing the bag limit to four (4) in the aggregate for channel and blue catfish harvested from Hoover Reservoir. Additionally, in an effort to develop and promote a trophy catfish fishery, anglers harvesting channel and blue catfish from Hoover Reservoir will be limited to taking only three (3) fish less than 18” and one (1) fish 28 inches or larger.”
> 
> Long Barbels





Longbarbels said:


> Lorraine Winters (WSM) passed along the news of the finalization of new Hoover regulations that on October 18th the Ohio Wildlife Council approved for catfish at Hoover: “Reducing the bag limit to four (4) in the aggregate for channel and blue catfish harvested from Hoover Reservoir. Additionally, in an effort to develop and promote a trophy catfish fishery, anglers harvesting channel and blue catfish from Hoover Reservoir will be limited to taking only three (3) fish less than 18” and one (1) fish 28 inches or larger.”
> 
> Long Barbels


I don't know how they came up with the size limit , it should be any catfish over 24 inches not be allowed to keep .
Those bigger catfish are the good breeders in my opinion !!


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Most catfish (Channels and Blues)in Ohio lakes and reservoirs are stocked . The regulations on Hoover cats are there to protect the blue cat stocking program. With the success of blue cats in Hoover I don't know anyone could complaint, if I had any complaint it would be to include flathead in the regulations.


----------



## Big Joe 5254 (Oct 23, 2021)

night vision said:


> Most catfish (Channels and Blues)in Ohio lakes and reservoirs are stocked . The regulations on Hoover cats are there to protect the blue cat stocking program. With the success of blue cats in Hoover I don't know anyone could complaint, if I had any complaint it would be to include flathead in the regulations.


So you are saying that they don't breed and populate in the reservoir once they are introduced ??


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Nope, just stating that most are stocked for "Put and Take".


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Completely off topic, but I heard on the Buckeye Sportsman radio show, that while the blue catfish stocking in Hoover has been a success, the trial Walleye stocking looks like a failure (according to the ODNR rep he was interviewing), and will most likely be discontinued. Primarily blamed Hoover conditions, saying its no longer the same reservoir it used to be 20-25 years ago when they used to stock Walleye, much more suited to Saugeye. I wonder if walleye would do better in a reservoir with more weeds and generally cleaner water like Alum...?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

night vision said:


> Most catfish (Channels and Blues)in Ohio lakes and reservoirs are stocked . The regulations on Hoover cats are there to protect the blue cat stocking program. With the success of blue cats in Hoover I don't know anyone could complaint, if I had any complaint it would be to include flathead in the regulations.


Channels cats are stocked into some small lakes, upground reservoirs, and ponds around the state. All of the larger reservoirs are natural reproduction.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Govbarney said:


> Completely off topic, but I heard on the Buckeye Sportsman radio show, that while the blue catfish stocking in Hoover has been a success, the trial Walleye stocking looks like a failure (according to the ODNR rep he was interviewing), and will most likely be discontinued. Primarily blamed Hoover conditions, saying its no longer the same reservoir it used to be 20-25 years ago when they used to stock Walleye, much more suited to Saugeye. I wonder if walleye would do better in a reservoir with more weeds and generally cleaner water like Alum...?


I sure hope that DNR will give the Walleye stocking a couple more years before they give up. Saugeyes die early. Some years Saugeyes don't do well when stocked. I think stocking fry is generally a wasted effort no matter the species. ODNR will figure it out but the Walleye stocking sure generated some buzz. Guy at the ramp at Hoover on 10-23-21 caught and released a Walleye. It was about 14 inches long. He was excited about Walleye being in Hoover.


----------

